# [LE] Shawano County Community K9 Fundraiser - WYOW



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wyowtv34.com/Community/event.php%3FID%3D7993&cid=0&ei=8Z4lSMfQAqqM8QSvpJmOAg&usg=AFrqEzdpiIyzhhFuNgijTAs477p01I3Ppg">Shawano County Community <b>K9</b> Fundraiser</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WYOW, WI -</font> <nobr>26 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Raffles, Kids Activities, <b>K9</b> Demo's, McGruff, Stock Cars & Drivers MJ McBride & Hotrod Snellenberger, Police Car, Firetruck, Ambulance, DJ's Geo & Mike, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

